

Cops decide to collect less license plate data after 80GB drive got full - mtuncer
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/08/cops-decide-to-collect-less-license-plate-data-after-80gb-drive-got-full/

======
walid
The right move for the wrong reasons.

